# Pigs on The Run Competition Cooking Class



## jwatki (Mar 30, 2012)

Championship BBQ Competition Class.
Get the BEST Bang with your Buck,
by Award-Winning BBQ Grand Champion John Atkins.

May 12th 2012

You may ask yourself who is this Bozo?

We are a great example of a small non BBq professional  team can be successfull .


John has competed all over our great country.
Pigs on the Run BBQ team has walked in over 75% of contest competed.
As a part time recreational team, Pigs on the Run has been very competitive.

POTR  has won over 100 top ten BBQ awards.
 They beaten  the likes of Myron Mixon, Johnny Trig and Tuffy Stone of Cool Smoke.
They have been invited to :

The American Royal three time !
The Jack Daniels invitational Draw x Three!
The Sam’s Club National BBQ Championship Series ! ( only competed in 4 contest in 2011 and made it to the Sam's National BBQ Championship)

They Finish top Five in pork at the American Royal out of about 500 teams
4 Grand Championships
Certified BBQ Judge
BBQ , Bands and Brews  BBQ contest Organizer
Top 50th BBQ team in the country 2011 from Sam's Club National BBQ Series

Very thorough, very detailed, passionate expression of love for barbeque. Hold nothing back !
Basic BBQ competition Class

Class Description: This class is geared towards applying competition BBQ techniques to your bbq cooking including food safety, meat selection, trimming, rubs, injections, mops, sprays, sauces, meat placement, temperature, chemistry of BBQ, foiling, meat target temp, bark development, smokers, wood, and fire control.
In this six-hour class, you will work side-by-side with John to smoke and prepare the 4 KCBS types of meats. Sauces and rubs are all prepared from regular pantry ingredients.

For more info go to:bbqconnectionllc.com/bbqcookingclasses.html


----------



## jwatki (Apr 12, 2012)

Great deal! Only $125 til 15 April. we have teams from Tenn, Pa, Maryland, and Va beach sign up for this class so far. Don't miss out!


----------

